# Digital cameras



## mick (Sep 6, 2005)

What digital camera does everyone use? Brand?...Mega Pixels?...Opitical/Digital zoom? The cameras we have are several years old( two Olympus ) and we are looking to upgrade and know we want as many mega pixels as we can afford, probably around 5. All other options are still up in the air.


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 6, 2005)

I currently have a Minolta Dimage 5 that takes beautiful pictures.... 
I would love to upgrade to a Nikon D50 or D70 since I have 2 Nikon film cameras and lenses... 
I was doing some research for my neice and found some good reviews and deals on the Sony Cybershot DSCH1 and Canon Powershot S2 IS on Amazon.... The Kodak Easyshare Z740 also looks good for less money... all depends on what kind of funds you have available...


----------



## Dario (Sep 6, 2005)

If you are in the martket for digital cameras around $350-$450 range look at these...

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/compare_post.asp?method=sidebyside&cameras=canon_s2is%2Csony_dsch1%2Cpanasonic_dmcfz5%2Cpanasonic_dmcfz20&show=all

I am leaning towards the Panasonic DMC-FZ5 as best value.   It can be had for about $360 if you shop online.

Read the full (in-depth) review on that link and you decide.


----------



## jckossoy (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a Canon Rebel XT, 8 MP, Digital SLR, cost $999.  I bought this camera, because one of my other hobbies/amateur job is a photgrapher (primarily Bar/Bat Mitzvahs, weddings, Upsherin's, Bris').  I personally like it because I can get different lenses, and experiment with the multitude of settings.  I would not recommend it for someone who uses a camera for just taking pictures or is not experienced with SLR's.


But just my opinion.

Kol Tov,


----------



## Dario (Sep 6, 2005)

Both cameras that Griz mentioned are on my top 4 contenders...I am probably on the right tract []

Just a note though...those 2 are 3rd and 4th in my preference [][]

If you can afford the DMC-FZ20 (about $410) ...it is highly recommended.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Sep 6, 2005)

I use an old Sony 1.something MP at home. But at work I have a Fuji S2 Pro and that is a very nice camera, even a putz like me can take a good pic with it. They now have a newer model (S3 pro) also. They are built on Nikon bodies which some say is good and some don't, but I would recommend giving it a look if you are looking into SLR cameras.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 6, 2005)

Kodak, el-cheapo 4300, 3.1 mp, no zoom, no nothing hardly. Would like to upgrade to an all-in-one digi cam of about 5+ mps and keep my two film Nikons for serious photography.


----------



## arjudy (Sep 6, 2005)

Olympus 3020D  3.2 Megapixels and Pentax *ist DS 6 Megapixels.


----------



## opfoto (Sep 6, 2005)

I was using a Nikon Coolpix 4500, 4 meg Compact Camera. Now I am the proud owner of a Nikon D70s DSLR. I hope to post pics soon but I have to turn a few pens 1st!!![}]


----------



## smoky10 (Sep 6, 2005)

My Fuji is so old that its only a 1.3 meg. Now you know why my pictures are so bad..


----------



## bud duffy (Sep 7, 2005)

We have a Sony cyber shot DSC-P92 5.0 mega pixel 3X optical zoom i dont know what the digital zoom factor is.   I do know it does more stuff than i have learned to use yet including making movies! It sells for less than $300 at wally world right now, i havnt checked online so i have no clue as to the prices there. I also see that the memory stick pro that it takes is right at $100 for 1 gigabyte which has come way down since i last checked and that is a whole lot of pictures.   
      I am paintently waiting till i have enough saved to get the Nikon DSLR as my 35mm is Nikon and hopefully can use the lenses i already have.


----------



## Czarcastic (Sep 7, 2005)

I have the Kodak 7590.
5 Megapixel
10x Optical Zoom (the important one)
3x Digital zoom 
GREAT (easy, feature-rich) software included!

I bought the printer dock, and I'm sorry I did.  It's cheaper and easier to upload the pics on line (software included) and pick them up an hour later at the Walmart or Sams Club or CVS.  It's about $0.19 per print to have it printed professionally and I can pick the shots up in an hour.  Printing my own is slow and costs about $0.40 per photo.  I guess its good for ones or twos, but for most things, I think its a waste.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Sep 7, 2005)

I use a Fujipix S7000.  6.3 MP, 6x Optical.  Dual memory type (XD & SD) and full resolution (720 x 480) movie mode.  Not an SLR but has available telephoto and wide angle lens attachments.  Full manual everything.  I love the camera and it's been my best digital investment yet.  I couldn't be happier with the photos I'm able to shoot.


----------



## JimGo (Sep 7, 2005)

I use a Nikon CoolPix 4500 and a small Olympus.  I use the Nikon for my "good" pics, and the Olympus for my underwater and "active" pics.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Sep 7, 2005)

I just got the Sony CyberShot DSC-W5 5.1 Megapix with 2.5" display last Thursday.  Works great so far.  The only thing I've shot pics of is the destruction in Covington and Mandeville, LA.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 7, 2005)

And you thought you WERE confused!!![}][}][}]


----------



## esheffield (Sep 7, 2005)

I also have the Kodak 7590. Won't rehash the specs that have already been given above. My only (minor) complaint with it is kind of lackluster low-light performance. Doesn't have focus assist and has trouble focusing in low light conditions. But otherwise I love it! Nice ergonomics too, comfortable to grip. I considered one of the Minolta Dimage offerings with similar specs and price, but holding one was just kind of "ugh". Felt really awkward even though it looks kind of similar to the Kodak design. But that's a very personal thing, you have to hold one yourself to decide if you like it. I also found some bad reviews of the Minolta, primarily complaining of high noise levels (lots of "speckles") in the images. [] Disappointing, as I've been a long-time fan of Minolta's film cameras and have a Minolta Dimage Dual Scan film scanner that I love.

Anyway, check out Steve's Digicams http://www.steves-digicams.com/ for lots of great reviews and other digital camera (and some photo printer) info.


----------



## Deere41h (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a Kodak DX7630 6.1 Mega Pix.  Works great!


----------



## Daniel (Sep 9, 2005)

Fujifilm finepix S 5000 6 mega pixel, 10X Optical Zoom and 2.2X Digital zoom. Total of 22X Zoom. can be ran fully Auto to full manual. I would buy it again. It ran in the 300-400 dollar range when I bought it.


----------



## Bill Collier (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a Cannon Power Shot A300 3.2 Mp. I would like to take better close up pictures but I suspect the problem is me rather than the camera.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 11, 2005)

Fuji Finepix (old) 2 MP so I recently bought a Samsung Digmax 5.1 MP on clearance at Wally World ($125). Both have Macro capability. The Fuji still takes great pics... outdoors, but inside the colors have always seemed to be off a bit. I don't have that problem with my new Samsung. [] I'm very satisfied with the value of my purchase. It also does video and sound, but why do I need that with a pen? [][]


----------



## Bob A (Oct 11, 2005)

I have the Panasonic DMC-FZ20.  Dario I believe posted a link to that review website on another woodworking site about a year ago.  After reading through there a few too many times I found The DMC-FZ20 the best for my budget.  

Great for taking pics of pens but for every day pictures I have to get the manual out every time I want to use it.  Too many bells and whistles for my pic taking lack of intelligence.


----------



## TomServo (Oct 31, 2005)

No affiliation, but:
www.dpreview.com

and someone mentioned the Nikon D50 - the Canon takes much, much better pictures. Surprised the heck out of me, too.


----------



## cju7250 (Nov 8, 2005)

I use a Kodak EasyShare CX6445 4.0 megapixel. It does a decent job, You can adjust the megapixel, zoom, etc. It's a pretty tough camera too, dropped it more than a few times and slung it across the room one time (spinning it on my finger by the strap!!!)


----------



## Mikey (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a Kodak 2.1mp camera that's about 4 years old. Takes great pics, but I really want a new Cannon S-2 (I think that's the model) Runs $499 or less and has gotten good reviews.


----------



## Spike (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a HP R707 5.1 MP camera. I got it for chistmas and never really had a good use for it until I started turning pens. But it did help to sell an old truck we had. The camera and my printer both paid for themselves. Works great.


----------



## Termite1964 (Nov 27, 2005)

Fujifilm S3000.  It does a good job for the money.


----------

